# Moebius Seaview arrived today!



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Just kidding. Just wanted to stir the stew as they say.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I should close this down, for you being a smartass, but I will overlook it. How is this for stiring the stew!!LOL


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Go to your room and stay there till I say you can come out.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Better yet, go to your room until we get OUR Moebius Seaviews! NO SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

It's good to get ones heart beating fast on occasion. Sitting at the workbench building models and getting no agility is not good for you. I just wanted to get some hearts racing.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

So, how does this puppy not look?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Must be molded in invisible resin, shipped in a clear box and delivered by ghosts!


----------



## jay_barnes (Apr 11, 2002)

Admiral Nelson said:


> It's good to get ones heart beating fast on occasion. Sitting at the workbench building models and getting no agility is not good for you. I just wanted to get some hearts racing.


I find that sticking a screwdriver in an electrical socket can have the same effect.:thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This may help the pain...a bit.

For those of you who never visit the modelers Forum or have not yet seen these pics. Frank from Moebius posted plenty more over there! Looks simply amazing.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Oooooooh, pretty....


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Why not post them here too?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

holy crap batman!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Frank from Moebius Models and Scott from Monarch post over at the Modelers Forum cuz its more of a general modelers place for figures and Aurora type modeling. After all....it was the old Polar Lights board.....seems like a good place.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

All joking aside, and I was, that model is going to be [email protected]#$!%$tastic.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Be that it may.....I wouldn't post here for a while if I were you


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Admiral Nelson not posting in a thread about the Seaview?

What are you, some sorta commie?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I heard that the Seaview model was cancelled.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You forgot to sign that post with the same signiature found on countless parking lot windshield notes; "Sorry I scratched your fender. - HaHa"


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I may have been thinking about the Lubliner. Does anyone know if the Lubliner Seaview is still coming out or not 

I don't think I'm going to order the Moebius Seaview since the Lubliner may still come out, right?


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I heard that the Seaview model was cancelled.


Why do you keep posting this? You've already been told it was the Lubliner Seaview a month ago that was cancelled and I'm not even sure *THAT* was true. Pictures have already been posted of the Moebius Seaview in progress. *WAKE UP! *


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

Professer Coffee wants a Lubliner Seaview


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Why do you keep posting this? You've already been told it was the Lubliner Seaview a month ago that was cancelled and I'm not even sure *THAT* was true. Pictures have already been posted of the Moebius Seaview in progress. *WAKE UP! *


:lol:

It's just a joke! I'm kidding--kind of in keeping with the spirit of the thread, eh? :thumbsup:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Well so am I!!!! Got ya.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

voyagefan** said:


> *Judging *by the "in progress photos" Professer Cofee is
> correct in waiting for a Lubliner Seaview.


Huh? I don't get it.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

voyagefan** said:


> *Judging *by the "in progress photos" Professer Cofee is
> correct in waiting for a Lubliner Seaview.


Care to qualify that statement? I'm curious to know what you mean.


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

anyone know when they're coming out with those flying cars and jet packs we were all promised we'd have by now when we were kids? this IS the frakking future, after all.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

No. The Future was a magazine from Starlog.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Well so am I!!!! Got ya.



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> No. The Future was a magazine from Starlog.


Everyone knows Future is a product that makes model windshields and canopies crystal-clear, sets and seals decals, thins acrylic paints, and even shines floors!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Everyone told me it would sell fast, and I guess they went out of the warehouse before I even saw one.....


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Damn good production facility ya got there...


----------

